

Touch Gesture Icons - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.mobiletuxedo.com/touch-gesture-icons/

======
monsterix
These are interesting but in my opinion (please take it with a pinch of salt,
I am no expert) touch icons needn't have the 'hand' to indicate that they're
touch. Hand feels redundant and heavy.

For example, the double-finger-double-tap a coalesced double-ring is good
enough, there is no need of hand on the icon. Similarly for triple-tap three
rings coalesced together is enough, drop the hand.

'Press and hold' could be done with the icon you've for 'hold timer' \--
without the hand of course. For left, right, up and down swipes something else
is required. Hand is terrible while arrows alone won't cut it. We also need
icons to suggest typing(keyboard) mode or doodling(free hand) mode on touch
screens.

~~~
bkm
An alternative to the hand would be a more distinctive finger (by adding a
fingernail?)

~~~
monsterix
Or a mobile pictogram, smaller than the gesture itself.

------
ceejayoz
I like all of them except the "hold" ones. I don't have a good alternative,
but without seeing the "tap" one side-by-side the meaning of the slightly
thicker circle would be lost entirely.

------
Groxx
I have seen _endless_ confusion with anything even _remotely_ iconic. People
swiping in the "obviously" opposite direction and getting frustrated, never
swiping in the right direction. Telling people to "swipe" ends up going
nowhere.

We have no iconography. We have no language. It _must_ be representative to
_actually_ get people to understand what you want them to do. Iconography can
come later, when people actually understand that swiping is _a thing you do
with your finger_. This is at least pretty clear.

------
tommmmmm
They look great. I think there should be a bigger distinction between tap and
hold, and a larger emphasis in general on the gesture rather than the hand.

If you zoom out to 50%, that's about how big I would expect them to be on a
phone, and some of the gestures (especially tap vs. hold) start to blend
together.

------
yconst
Icons look cool, but it seems to me that the constant presence of the hand
creates two problems here: 1\. It dramatically reduces the clarity of the
signs (the dots and arrows), which is actually the part of the icon that DOES
guide you (think as well of small sizes/low resolutions), and 2\. (as ronaldx
mentions already) it adds a repeating motif which I'm sure after a while might
become uninteresting, and also may very much graphically define the app it is
used in.

As a suggestion, perhaps the relative sizes between the hands and the signs
could be reconsidered, and a more abstract level of representation of the hand
could be thought of.

------
Egregore
I think that these icons should be animated, this will make them much more
user friendly.

------
quarterto
Some of the swipe arrows, especially _up_ swipes, are not very clear.

------
alexcroox
Wish it had tilt left/right/up/down for gaming

------
franze
hmm, hmm give me the idea for a simple programming language that you can code
only with toch gestures. thinking of something like
[http://snappyturtle.meteor.com/](http://snappyturtle.meteor.com/) swipe right
.... GO x (length of swipe) swipe right (but curved) .... JUMP (length of
swipe) swipe down .... REPEAT X swite rigth .... MAKE

should be possible

------
radley
They're well detailed, but the vector sources are little messy (stray points,
lack descriptive titles) so you'll want to clean them up.

------
danoprey
These are great but I got a little lost at the numbers, pointing, handshake
and thumbs up/down... How are these touch gestures?

------
spb
> Number Three

This one needs l10n variants. Haven't you seen Inglourious Basterds?

------
neil_s
Where was this n weeks ago, when we were designing that touch-first interface?

------
trez
Exactly what I needed, thanks a lot for that.

------
nroose
Missing 4x swipe up and down?

